# Good beginner Mathews bow for women



## hogdgz

I have never shot the bow, but I want to! I have been considering getting one, because it is such a nice bow. All of my bows have been Mathews and I have been nothing but pleased with their performance. I have only shot one other women's bow and it was the Hoyt Selena. It was also a nice bow, just not quite as smooth as my DXT. That was several years ago, so I am sure that the technology has done nothing but gotten better since that time.

The reasons that I want a Passion are:
1. It's a beautiful bow (I LOVE the pink and black version!!!)
2. It has newer technology than my DXT
- string stopper
- specially designed for women
- comes in my exact draw length

The reason I have not purchased the Passion:
1. It has a 1" shorter brace height than the DXT, which will be less forgiving. I shoot just fine, but I would hate to add anything that works against me and not for me!
2. My DXT is camo and I would have to buy all new accessories for a black bow.

With all that said, I am sure the Passion would be a sick bow for anyone who got one, but I have noticed that alot of the ones for sale on here are because the wife either doesn't shoot it or she likes her older bow better. THat says alot in itself. There are also a ton of women on here who have the bow and love it. I would love to have one if I could also keep my DXT.


----------



## MaraRagle42141

*Passion*

Thank you very much. My husband shot nothing but Mathews. He recently purchased a Mission UX2. He likes it but I'm not sure if he likes it as well as his other bows. See the store that he goes through sells nothing but Mathews. So I seen that Passion and wanted to see if it was for me. I'm with you I also like the pink and black. My husband said he likes the teal better in person. Once again thank you for your insight on the bow.

Mara


----------



## hogdgz

My first Mathews was the Ignition and it was a sweet bow. I just felt like it was a youth bow and I really wanted a "grown-up" bow. The DXT was the next bow that I got and it was definitely an upgrade. It has more features and it has really performed wellf or me. I don't think that you can go wrong with a Mathews, but there are also plenty other bows out there made by other companies that are smokin' fast and smooth. I would not limit yourself to only one maker.


----------



## MaraRagle42141

See I was going to get a Ignition but I figured that if I wanted to hunt I would need a more powerful bow I guess you could say. I'm not sure if I am going to hunt I think I am going to just start out practicing out here and then go to 3D shoots and just limit it to that or if I want more. So I'm kind of looking for something that could go all ways.


----------



## Kris_T

I love my Passion. It is my first bow and I have found nothing to complain about yet. I too am (newly) married to a Mathew's man and the Passion was a no brainer for me.

The bow is steady and small. I like it because it doesn't have an awkward feel in my hands, almost feels like an extention of me. It also allows me to keep up with the boyz, despite my 24.5 draw length. I prefer to have my draw weight maxed out (40-50 limbs) because I feel steadier and shoot straighter. (More than one person told me this is mind over matter)

The brace height is shorter than the DXt (hubby's bow), but I have not had a problem with accuracy.

Honestly...prior to purchasing my Passion I had never taken more than one or two shots at the range. When I ordered her I began practicing with my daugters Darton because I didn't want to look like a fool after spending 1500 on my first bow setup. 

I picked up my Passion one week into our two week hunting vacation in October and almost intantly held a pattern the size of a mason jar lid. I harvested my first deer less than a month later.

People may say that she is a bit extreme for a starter bow, but my experience has been nothing but positive. (I am sure I am impartial, but it is just my opinion)


----------



## hogdgz

The Ignition is plenty powerful enough. I shot 50# @ 23.5". I was also able to shoot fixed broadheads and get complete pass-through's on deer.

This bow was a great beginner's bow, but for just a bit more, you can have a Passion.


----------



## XForce Girl

*Passion*

I never thought of the Passion as a beginner bow. 

But I sell a ton of them to women as their first bow. So they have proven me wrong.

I think since over the years women have seen their man buy the top of the line in archery equipment, they figured they also deserve the same. 

Probably the biggest concern I hear about the Passion is the price, men don't want to spend that much if their wife/gf isn't going to stick with it.

There is really no reason you cannot have a Passion as your first bow.


----------



## nikebear

I highly recomend the Martin Crossfire. The bow is designed for a lady archer. It has the same quality of a Matthew's Passion minus the high price. Also, a dual cam bow is going to be faster than a single cam bow. This bow is so smooth shooting.

This bow is great for hunting, 3-D, target or what ever kind of archery game you want to play. Martin has some great color options too!

I love this bow and would highly recommend it.


----------



## MaraRagle42141

I am looking for a Mathews or Mission only. I think that I am going to try the passion. Its sounds like a great bow. Thanks for all inputs.


----------



## imadragonkeeper

hogdgz said:


> My first Mathews was the Ignition and it was a sweet bow. I just felt like it was a youth bow and I really wanted a "grown-up" bow. The DXT was the next bow that I got and it was definitely an upgrade. It has more features and it has really performed wellf or me. I don't think that you can go wrong with a Mathews, but there are also plenty other bows out there made by other companies that are smokin' fast and smooth. I would not limit yourself to only one maker.


Same here - started with the ignition also and when I was ready I shot a bunch of bows and then bought a DXT - I guess I was spoiled by Mathews smooth draw cycle cause everything else felt harsh to me lol. I love the look of the Passion and the colors - especially the newest electric teal and the all pink with black limbs - but I wouldn't buy one unless I could keep my DXT also as they would be a little bright up in the treestand


----------



## imadragonkeeper

MaraRagle42141 said:


> See I was going to get a Ignition but I figured that if I wanted to hunt I would need a more powerful bow I guess you could say. I'm not sure if I am going to hunt I think I am going to just start out practicing out here and then go to 3D shoots and just limit it to that or if I want more. So I'm kind of looking for something that could go all ways.


The ignition has plenty of oomph to hunt with as long as you stay at 25 yards or closer. What I really had trouble with was some of the longer shots set up at some of our local 3d shoots. The first one I ever went to had several shots over 30 yards (2 or 3 were 40-50) and those long shots were tough - had to aim way high and guess as I only had 3 pins set at 10-20-30 yards for hunting. Got a 5 pin sight for my DXT and it has the power to reach out and touch those targets and get good penetration/pass through at longer distances. The Passion would be pretty similar to the DXT as far as speed/power for penetration and distance - excellent all around bow if you choose to do both hunting and 3D :darkbeer:


----------



## KSGirl

I'm very excited to say I've put in my order today for my Passion. It's my first bow and I can't wait to get it in my hands. I've been shooting this last year with my daughter's bow and have gone to the bow shop and shot a few other bows but the Passion just felt right and has such a smooth draw. Been pinching my pennies to get her and I'm sooooo excited. I understand the concern alot of women have because of the price and that's why I have waited so long to make the purchase but in the end I decided a few extra shifts at the hospital to pay for it and my Hubby is all for it so why not! I say if it's what you want then go for it, but as many of the knowledgeable women of AT advised me shoot several bows because it's not about what works for others it's what works for you!


----------



## XForce Girl

*good choice*



KSGirl said:


> I'm very excited to say I've put in my order today for my Passion. It's my first bow and I can't wait to get it in my hands. I've been shooting this last year with my daughter's bow and have gone to the bow shop and shot a few other bows but the Passion just felt right and has such a smooth draw. Been pinching my pennies to get her and I'm sooooo excited. I understand the concern alot of women have because of the price and that's why I have waited so long to make the purchase but in the end I decided a few extra shifts at the hospital to pay for it and my Hubby is all for it so why not! I say if it's what you want then go for it, but as many of the knowledgeable women of AT advised me shoot several bows because it's not about what works for others it's what works for you!


You did the right thing girl!!, You tried a few and made a good decision based on what YOU wanted. 

I'm glad to hear you are so excited, even though it's YOUR first bow you are not a novice by any means, You knew what to look for and what you wanted in a bow.

Make sure you post up some pics when you get her.


----------



## MaraRagle42141

Have any of you ever shot a DR2? If you have how does it shoot?


----------



## passionpink77

did you ever decide on a bow, i have passion for sale right now...in perfect condition!


----------



## rcmodelers

Do you have any pics. My daughter is looking for a passion as her first bow.


----------

